# Why AQ Thinks Taliban is Winning



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
151915EDT May 09/152315UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Highlights from "Signs of Victory are Looming over Afghanistan"
Attributed to "Sheikh Abdullah Saeed," Director of Military Affairs of Al-Qaeda in Afghanistan, 15 May 09 - .pdf of full statement also attached to post

They read CBC (French service) and Pentagon press….


> …. Radio Canada, a public TV station exposed that the number of suicide cases in the Canadian army was on the rise in the past few years, and in 2007, it reached its highest in more than 10 years. This rise in the number of suicide cases was also experienced by the US army, in that the number of cases reported in the last few years reached its peak in 2006, seeing more cases of suicide than even in more than 25 years, according to Pentagon reports ….



….and even know who Canada’s PM and CDS are


> …. They are more public in their statements, which indicates that they will not continue in this lost war which sees no end in near. They are starting to acknowledge their inability to continue military operations under this stiff resistance from the people on one hand, and the rise of differences amongst the allies on the other. This statement was made by the Commander of the Canadian forces whose troops are tasting their death in Kandahar. The Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper said on CBS Public Television that Western forces cannot remain indefinitely in Afghanistan, and that foreign forces cannot "spread peace" in all regions of the country ….



And who’s going to be left holding the bag?


> …. Along with the increase in flow of fighters into Afghanistan and the ranks of Taliban in number and unity, we see the extent of division amongst NATO forces and their anger over the length of this unending lost war which sees no end in near. In the end, the US will be left fighting alone in Afghanistan at which point we will see its end, Allah willing ….



“Ain’t WE doing great now?”


> …. As for the special operations which the Taliban carry out, such and ambushes, mines, and martyrdom operations, we see a substantial increase in their number and quality in many areas of Afghanistan, especially lately, as we see that they have reached even the northern areas, such and Qundooz and others. In the latest operation carried out by the Taliban on the border of Badghis, they destroyed over 30 vehicles, taking an additional 25 as spoils, and killed or injured almost 40 of the apostate army, taking an additional 20 as prisoners.
> 
> Lately, the Taliban have employed more bold tactics in their operations, especially ambushes and martyrdom operations …. The types of operations carried out by the Taliban are the best they have been since the last 7 years, and they continue to improve, and all praise is for Allah ….



And why is the Taliban (allegedly) doing so well?


> …. 1) The increasing strength of the Taliban which now threatens the authority of Hamid Karzai
> (….)
> 2) The open rise of Russia as a formidable force in the region, especially after the events of Georgia, and their threat of not lending assistance to NATO in Afghanistan, which may influence the decision of the countries of Central Asia to work with Washington in their war against what they call "terrorism"
> (….)
> 3) The choking economic crisis which has weakened America and the West internationally as well as their military operational level ….



Reference to Civilian Casualties


> …. Day by day, more and more of the general population supports the Taliban, while on the other hand, the anger and hatred felt towards the Americans and NATO has reached its limits, especially after the repetitive and revolting indiscriminate bombings which result in the injury and death of tens, rather hundreds of innocent Muslim men, women and children who have nowhere to run or escape, not to mention the increase of arrests, torture, and humiliation of the general population for the silliest of reasons and the least suspicion of aiding the Taliban and supporting them ….



“Look how scared NATO troops are!”


> …. NATO has no idea where the Mujahideen come from, where the next explosion will be, where the next operation will be, nor where the Mujahideen reside, and this leads to their continual fear and fright, resulting in many cases of suicide and mental illness, much less their demoralization, nervous breakdowns, and chronic paranoia due to the surprise attacks which the Taliban carry out against their convoys, military bases, and residential compounds. They await death each day. They no longer feel secure, whether in their well‐fortified bases, such as Bagram, or on the streets. Every one of their soldiers longs for the day they will return home, even for vacation, to get away from this continual fear which lasts throughout the day and night ….



“See, WE’RE the nice guys after all!”


> …. Thus they are now certain that they only way they can save themselves from the Crusader Hell and continuous butchery is to aid and support those who they have tried before: those who proved to be people of mercy and love, discipline, and lofty virtues – the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan – especially after they saw their strong return in the rest of Afghanistan, seizing control of its majority. Humans by nature feel inclined to the strong, and they love justice. These are both characteristics of the Islamic Shariah, and generally, it is the Taliban, by the Grace of Allah, who has the upper hand ….



“We won’t be talking to the puppet Karzai, thanks.”


> …. The deputy of the Ameer Al‐Mu'mineen, Mullah Berader …. said in a telephone conversation with Reuters. “We reject an offer for negotiation by the Afghan puppet and slave President Hamid Karzai.”  He also said Karzai had no right to negotiate, "He only says and does what he is told by America. With this denial, Mullah Berader foiled the plans of anyone who wished to take advantage of the situation and fulfill a role they were not given ….



And just in case you forget what the Taliban wants….


> …. There is nothing to discuss with the Kabul government until all aggressing forces pull out from all areas of Afghanistan, and until Islamic Rule is established in Afghanistan, a cause for which our blood has been spilt for more than thirty-five years ….


----------



## VIChris (17 May 2009)

For what it's worth, when I clicked the link at the top of the post, I got a malware warning for that site.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, when I clicked the link at the top of the post, I got a malware warning for that site.



Thanks for that - I got no malware warning, but that's one of the reasons I either attach a .pdf or include a link to a non-terrorist web page as an alternative.


----------

